# Junior goes to India - patronises poor people



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 23, 2018)

Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'

*Donald Trump Jr, praised India's poor people for their smiles during a visit to the country to promote his family's real estate empire and more than $1bn (£720m) worth of luxury Trump Tower projects in four cities. 

"I don't want to be glib but you can see the poorest of the poor and there is still a smile on a face," Mr Trump told US cable channel, CNBC's Indian affiliate. "It is a different spirit than that which you see in other parts of the world, and I think there is something unique about that."
*
_G_otta luv dem smiling darkies................

Interestingly -
*
Full-page glossy newspaper ads trumpeting Mr Trump's arrival also tempted buyers to reserve a flat, paying a booking fee of about $38,000 (£27,000) to "join Mr Donald Trump Jr for a conversation and dinner" on Friday. The buyers' dinner has raised conflict of interest concerns and charges by watchdog groups.
*
Interesting that the trumps use their celebrity status to further their business interests.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2018)

its cultural-----Indians not only smile lots-----they giggle


----------



## Meathead (Feb 23, 2018)

I like the way they shake their heads from side-to-side when they talk.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2018)

Meathead said:


> I like the way they shake their heads from side-to-side when they talk.



also cultural-----they do a kind of head-figure-8


----------



## Meathead (Feb 23, 2018)

The Canadian Prime Minister:


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr, praised India's poor people for their smiles during a visit to the country to promote his family's real estate empire and more than $1bn (£720m) worth of luxury Trump Tower projects in four cities.
> 
> ...


What kind of insufferable douchebag sees racism in a complement?

A leftist insufferable douchebag.


good job in keeping the furnace of hate going.    fucking bigot


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 23, 2018)

Meathead said:


> The Canadian Prime Minister:


wooow

if he wasn't a far left quack, the American left would call that cultural appropriation.

but since he is a far leftists, he gets a pass.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The Canadian Prime Minister:
> ...



what does that schmuck thing he's doing?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 23, 2018)

Meathead said:


> The Canadian Prime Minister:


I guess that happens if you from watching a lot of Bollywood or trying to ingratiate yourself to a domestic demographic.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr, praised India's poor people for their smiles during a visit to the country to promote his family's real estate empire and more than $1bn (£720m) worth of luxury Trump Tower projects in four cities.
> 
> ...


/-----/  So you're upset that poor people have a positive attitude and are not filled with doom and gloom like the average democRAT.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 23, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'
> ...


I didnt mention racism . You did. You dont have to go to India for racism. Its alive and well on this thread.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I just highlighted the part that makes you a terrible liar.

But as it's been explained to me, telling bad lies is leftists culture, so you can't help it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


/-----/* "Gotta luv dem smiling darkies................" *If that isn't racist, I don't know what is.


----------



## initforme (Feb 23, 2018)

All nations are divided by wealth and class...first and foremost.  ALL.  Old hat.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2018)

initforme said:


> All nations are divided by wealth and class...first and foremost.  ALL.  Old hat.



also beauty------and sex appeal


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr, praised India's poor people for their smiles during a visit to the country to promote his family's real estate empire and more than $1bn (£720m) worth of luxury Trump Tower projects in four cities.
> 
> ...




Note how much of your op is you presenting  opinions of his words and actions as though they are fact.


The guy complimented them on having a positive spirit and you and your ilk attack him.


Like I've always said, it does not matter what we republicans do or don't do, you will attack and smear us regardless.


So, we should not even concern ourselves with the likes of you and just do what we know is right.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'
> ...


He was being patronising and insensitive.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


/----/ This from the guy who makes up racist quotes: "_G_otta luv dem smiling darkies................"


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



no he wasn't--------he is not a   BRITISH ISLES person talking about  "brown people"-----


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



it;s a  "great"  Britain thing------gunga din


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



oh gee-----a sensitive limey


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




That is your subjective opinion. 

Your link title, says that Mr Trump likes "poor people in India BECAUSE they smile".


That's you and yours thinking your can read his mind, and then holding his responsible for the things you imagine you know about him.



Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr, praised India's poor people for their smiles during a visit to the country to promote his family's real estate empire and more than $1bn (£720m) worth of luxury Trump Tower projects in four cities.
> 
> ...


/----/ Just curious Tommy.  What was your reaction to Hillary using a negro dialect when speaking to an African American audience?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2018)

I remember that speech -------I WANTED TO SLAP HER IDIOT FACE.    I found her badly done
mimic----OFFENSIVE----she might as well have put on BLACK FACE and tap danced


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'
> 
> *Donald Trump Jr, praised India's poor people for their smiles during a visit to the country to promote his family's real estate empire and more than $1bn (£720m) worth of luxury Trump Tower projects in four cities.
> 
> ...



I guess it is an improvement

Lil Donnie didn't call India a shithole country


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump Jr. says he likes poor people in India because they 'smile'
> ...



Hillary was quoting an African American writer in the dialect he had written

What did you expect her to say?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


/----/  Oh imagine the outcry if a Republican had tried that. She was condescending and insulting, but that's OK for a democRAT


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


liar


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 24, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> its cultural-----Indians not only smile lots-----they giggle


*I think Justin Trudeau was a bigger insult to them!*


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > its cultural-----Indians not only smile lots-----they giggle
> ...



yes HE IS


----------



## TTTigerWoods (Mar 28, 2018)

Lol what part about this is offensive?

I am Indian and I have much the same observation whenever I venture back home. The impoverished in that country smile and appreciate life’s simplistic nuances in a way that the middle class/wealthy, snobbish elitist Indian assholes never could....and it’s hilarious that Donald Trump Jr. is making this astute observation lmao. He belongs with the latter himself!

It’s something i myself could possibly never do, but whatevs.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2018)

TTTigerWoods said:


> Lol what part about this is offensive?
> 
> I am Indian and I have much the same observation whenever I venture back home. The impoverished in that country smile and appreciate life’s simplistic nuances in a way that the middle class/wealthy, snobbish elitist Indian assholes never could....and it’s hilarious that Donald Trump Jr. is making this astute observation lmao. He belongs with the latter himself!
> 
> It’s something i myself could possibly never do, but whatevs.



in the course of my dull long life-----I have socialized with many Indians in the
USA-----in college---indian students.   -------those who grew up poor had the
SAME NEGATIVE notion of their fellows-------who had big time luxuries such as
western clothes and even-----a MOTOR CYCLE----------real tension


----------

